# 2019 CCB Mid Tower Grande for sale



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

Preowned 2019 CCB Grande midtower with 300 hp Suzuki for sale. Loaded with many accessories: Dual 8’ Pro Series 2 Power Pole, 12 inch Hummingbird GPS, 9” Simrad GPS, 36V Minn Kota TM, JL Audio sound system and Custom cooler front seat. Max speed with Suzuki 300HP is 65 mph. $65k. Call Texas Watercraft and Marine 361-937-5511 for details.


----------

